# Residential septic tank



## rankt (Nov 9, 2011)

I have purchased a lake front home that has been empty for a while and it has an onsite septic system. I'm having a lot of septic tank flies come into the house and do not know how to get rid of them. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Put some bleach or some insecticide in the drains overnight, for the purpose of killing the flies trying to make it through the plumbing traps into the house. Also for killing the young'uns which happen to be in the trap and which happen to be on the house side of the trap when they mature.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Not knowing the timeframe, i.e. maybe you moved in yesterday, but since it sat empty, the traps very likely were dry, so it might be something that resolves itself in short order, now that you are living there. If you have any floor drains that might be connected to your sanitary, make sure to dump a bucket of water in them, and, unless you have your washing machine connected and in use, dump water in that standpipe.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

The suggestions of filling the drain traps are good. Just in case it doesn’t help, gather several specimens and save them for later identification. There is a chance that they may not be sewer flies (psychoda). ID’ing the flies will lead us in the correct direction for solving the problem. Meanwhile, look up psychoda and see if the photo’s look like your flies. Keep us posted.


----------

